# +++ Türchen 9 +++



## kingandre88 (9. Dezember 2022)

Am meisten die Ruhe und Entspannung. Dazu kommt die Natur und die Spannung, ob was beißt.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel so gern, weil mir selbst gefangene Fische besser schmecken, als Fische aus mir unbekannten und manchmal auch dubiosen Zuchtanlagen, gebraten oder geräuchert (natürlich selber geräuchert) gleichermaßen.


----------



## compresiceps (9. Dezember 2022)

Die Ruhe und Entspannung die Eindrücke der Natur und der Augenblick des Bisses


----------



## NR.9 (9. Dezember 2022)

Das in klare Worte zu fassen würde ein Buch werden... es ist etwas aus Allem was alle meine Vorredner und die die noch kommen angeben.
Es macht mein Leben einfach lebenswerter !!!


----------



## Ron73 (9. Dezember 2022)

Um den ganzen Alltagsstress zu entfliehen. Auch wenn es nur für ein paar Stunden ist, beim angeln finde ich meine innere Ruhe.


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2022)

Der Biss, Kopf frei kriegen, Adrenalin, Natur und lecker Fisch.


----------



## 49er (9. Dezember 2022)

Einfach um abzuschalten vom Alltagsstress durch Arbeit und Familie. Die Natur und Ruhe beim Angeln holt mich einfach immer wieder runter.


----------



## BastE (9. Dezember 2022)

Die Kombination aus maximaler Entspannung und maximalem Adrenalinpegel 
Der kulinarische Aspekt ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## alter Neusser (9. Dezember 2022)

meist geh ich nur angeln um mal wirklich meine Ruhe zu haben, nur ich und sonst niemand, dann ist mir auch egal ob ich was fange.
Manchmal aber reizt mich auch der Kick, dann will ich auch "den" Fisch überlisten und fangen, das ist dann mein "richtiges" Angeln.


----------



## Spaßfischer (9. Dezember 2022)

Entspannung


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Dezember 2022)

Entspannung und Ruhe


----------



## laraque (9. Dezember 2022)

Einfach mal für sich sein und den Kopf frei bekommen. Oder auch gerne mit Angelkollegen dummes Zeug erzählen. 
Die Bandbreite ist groß.


----------



## Jurben (9. Dezember 2022)

Also ganz einfach...
Mehr Entspannung, mehr Spannung beim angeln gibt es einfach nicht. Ich bin Grundangler...Wenn dann die Klingel bimmelt und der Fisch dran ist...Es gibt kaum ein besseres Gefühl.
Dann noch...
Ein selbstgefangener Fisch schmeckt besser als ein gekaufter.

Viele Grüße,
Jurben


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Dezember 2022)

Anglen ist einfach des beste Hobby.


----------



## masu1963 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ein Angelnachmittag ist wie eine Woche Urlaub - absolute Entspannung


----------



## Double2004 (9. Dezember 2022)

Bewegung in der Natur gepaart mit Nervenkitzel.


----------



## taurus_ (9. Dezember 2022)

Entfliehen vom Alltagsstress im Einklang mit der Natur.


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (9. Dezember 2022)

Es ist einfach Abenteuer und Freiheit.


----------



## Waidbruder (9. Dezember 2022)

Natur, Ruhe und Spannung zugleich. Und das stete Interesse was da unter der Oberfläche los ist.


----------



## Seele (9. Dezember 2022)

Weil's Spaß macht. Abo bekommt der Jungangler


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (9. Dezember 2022)

Die Ruhe und die Zeit in der Natur.


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2022)

Ein wenig Freiheit, ein wenig Abenteuer, Jagdfieber, Entdeckungsfreude...und Zeit mit Freunden oder der Familie. Einfach Entspannung.


----------



## Timbo78 (9. Dezember 2022)

Hauptsächlich als Ausgleich, um runter zu kommen, Natur genießen. Aber auch zur Verwertung


----------



## Slappy (9. Dezember 2022)

Ruhe, Entspannung und dennoch ein Abenteuer. 
Seitdem ich angle, leide ich deutlich weniger unter Stimmungsproblemen.


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2022)

Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu haken und zu drillen, und sich zu erfreuen am Kreischen der Bremse.


----------



## captn-ahab (9. Dezember 2022)

Entspannung und Kopf frei kriegen. Sicher auch ein wenig Jagdinstinkt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Dezember 2022)

Es ist von jedem etwas: Ruhe, Erholung, Camping, das Genießen und Beobachten der Natur, besondere Erlebnisse mit Tieren aller Art sowie die Spannung, was wann worauf wie beißt. 
Mitten im Nebel zu sitzen oder unterm Wetterschutz bei Regen, das nenne ich Freiheit und Unabhängigkeit! 
Angeln geht fast überall, zu jeder Zeit, jedem Ort, jeder Jahreszeit und jedem Land, man ist bei diesem schönen Hobby ganz für sich selbst und wird von dieser Krankheit nur geheilt, wenn man sie mit anderen teilt...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Dezember 2022)

Weil es ein schönes Hobby ist…
Die Spannung vor dem Biss, beim Biss und auch danach sowie alles drumherum … Die Natur und schöne Zeit mit Kumpels am Wasser ist nicht zu verachten…Nirgendwo kann ich so gut vom Alltagsstress besser abschalten,  als wie am Wasser und habe großen Spaß dabei und wenn ein Adrenalinschub dabei ist, ist es um so schöner …


----------



## uweosna (9. Dezember 2022)

Einfach den Kopf frei bekommen.
Da reicht schon mal 1 Stunde am Wasser.


----------



## Made90 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich angele gerne weil ich immer was neues dazu lerne sowie draußen in der Natur bin um mich von einer harten Arbeitswoche zu erholen


----------



## FischerKing (9. Dezember 2022)

Man kommt raus & sieht immer weider neue & aufregende Dinge beim Angeln, wenn man nur die Augen offen hält. Dazu kann jederzeit der Fisch des Lebens einsteigen.
Angeln ist einfach die spannendste Langeweile


----------



## BaFO (9. Dezember 2022)

Einfach, weil es das beste Hobby is! 
Nein  im Ernst, ich ah das Naturerlebnis bei der Angelei und das Eintauchen in eine (für uns oft) fremde Welt!
LG Max


----------



## lukaschek1 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich angele seit dem 6. Lebensjahr, Wasser und gelegentliche Fänge ziehen mich magisch an!


----------



## masu1963 (9. Dezember 2022)

masu1963 schrieb:


> Ein Angelnachmittag ist wie eine Woche Urlaub - absolute Entspannung


yukonjack​Warum das Wütend-Smilie?


----------



## Luis2811 (9. Dezember 2022)

Weil es schön draußen am Wasser ist und man eine tolle Zeit verbringen kann.


----------



## Nuesse (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab kein schönes Zuhause .


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Dezember 2022)

Es gibt eben keine bessere Freizeitbeschäftigung als Angeln!
Daher ist die Frage schon etwas seltsam 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Tenchion (9. Dezember 2022)

Einfach um ganz nah bei der Natur zu sein, die Ruhe zu genießen und den thrill bei einem biss zu spüren


----------



## davidhecht (9. Dezember 2022)

Ruhe, Entspannung und dann doch der Nervenkitzel beim Biss und Drill


----------



## Kehrinho (9. Dezember 2022)

Um den Alltagsstress entgegen zu wirken und natürlich auch um die Natur zu genießen


----------



## FischFreund84 (9. Dezember 2022)

Weil Angeln ein super Ausgleich zum Alltagsstress und auch meinem anderen Hobby, dem Sport, ist. 
Außerdem schmecken selbstgefangene Fische, für die man stundenlang angeln musste (ups, jetzt habe ich mich als wenig erfolgreich geoutet) viel besser und nachhaltiger als mit irgendeinem Schleppnetz gefangener Fisch, der dann erst den halben Globus umrunden muss, sind sie obendrein auch noch.


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. Dezember 2022)

Da hab ich Ruhe und fang im besten fall noch was zu futtern


----------



## BobBuilder (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich gehe so gerne angeln, weil ich dabei einfach den Kopf ausschalten kann. 3-4 Stunden am Wasser ist besser als jedes Yoga-Retreat….


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Dezember 2022)

Einfach draussen sein und Ebtspannen.. .


----------



## Ahven_ (9. Dezember 2022)

Einfach vom Alltag etwas herunterkommen. Es bringt Entspannung und man kann seine Gedanken einfach fliegen lassen. So kommen mir am Wasser die besten Ideen für Beruf und Alltag.


----------



## Kay1 (9. Dezember 2022)

Einfach nur in der Natur sein und die frische Luft genießen


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Dezember 2022)

Am meisten die Ruhe und Entspannung.Ein selbstgefangener Fisch schmeckt besser als ein gekaufter.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Dezember 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Ich hab kein schönes Zuhause .


Ganz Ruhig das kommt noch.


----------



## Sven der Angler (9. Dezember 2022)

Entspannen und dabei Energie und Kraft tanken


----------



## Frieder (9. Dezember 2022)

Schon das dritte Jahresabo im Kalender .....


----------



## kuttenkarl (9. Dezember 2022)

Ruhe und Entspannung in der Natur.


----------



## By-Tor (9. Dezember 2022)

Spannung, Erholung und Natur in Kombination


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich so gerne Hering esse.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (9. Dezember 2022)

Weil es das schönste Hobby ist.


----------



## pikehunter (9. Dezember 2022)

Zum Stress Abbau. Natur pur erleben.


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2022)

Frieder schrieb:


> Schon das dritte Jahresabo im Kalender .....


Macht doch nix. Ich wär froh eines zu ergattern, und dafür sind die anderen Türchen deutlich hochklassiger als in früheren Jahren. 
Son 50:50mix aus Jahresabo und tollen Spielsachen (Rolle, Bivvy, Echolot(!!) ) ist doch cooler als jeden Tag drei Gummifische oder ein Päckchen Wirbel.

Aus rein akademischen Interesse: Meint ihr dieses Jahr gibt's auch ne Digitalwaage?


----------



## Ron73 (9. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aus rein akademischen Interesse: Meint ihr dieses Jahr gibt's auch ne Digitalwaage?


Meinst du so eine die auch dein Körperfettanteil anzeigt? Ich denke schon


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (9. Dezember 2022)

-Entspannung
-Kameradschaft
-Natur
-gutes Essen nachhaltig beschaffen


----------



## Niklas32 (9. Dezember 2022)

Aufgrund der unbeschreiblichen Kombination aus nervenzermürbender Spannung und der damit einhergehenden Entspannung.


----------



## Tricast (9. Dezember 2022)

Spannung, Erholung und Natur


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Dezember 2022)

Angeln ist Erholung und der Erfolg einen Fisch zu fangen den man weis nie was am Haken hängt.


----------



## Kiri86 (9. Dezember 2022)

Um Natur,  und das frei sein zu genießen!!


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Dezember 2022)

Erholung und Entspannung.


----------



## Stippi68 (9. Dezember 2022)

Gemeinsam mit meinem Mann Spannung in der Natur zu erleben.


----------



## jupp4711 (9. Dezember 2022)

Erholung in der Natur  und ab und zu lecker Fisch


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Dezember 2022)

Entspannung in der Natur,


----------



## deleo (9. Dezember 2022)

Abschalten, erholen und kein Tag ist wie der andere die Natur hat jeden Tag neue Überraschungen für uns .


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2022)

Komisch wie bei mittlerweile fast 70 Antworten fast niemand das Fischefangen erwähnt hat.  

 Vielleicht sollten in den nächsten Türchen auch mal Schmetterlingsnetze, Aquarellkästen oder Achtsamkeitsamulette enthalten sein.

sanfte Grüsse,
Mini


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. Dezember 2022)

Weil das Angeln mich dazu bringt die Grossstadt hinter mirr zu lassen.


----------



## masu1963 (9. Dezember 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Ruhe und Entspannung in der Natur.


Aber nur, wenn ich nicht dabei bin


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (9. Dezember 2022)

Um mehr in der Natur zu sein und um nachhaltig Fisch zu essen ohne dabei die Natur zu zerstören.


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Dezember 2022)

Es gibt auch noch was anderes als Angeln???????????????


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch was anderes als Angeln???????????????
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Nur was?


----------



## nostradamus (9. Dezember 2022)

Wegen der Ruhe...


----------



## Danielsu83 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ruhe, Entspannung, Steaks und Karpfen....


----------



## MichaG (9. Dezember 2022)

Entspannung pur - in der Natur!


----------



## yukonjack (9. Dezember 2022)

masu1963 schrieb:


> yukonjack​Warum das Wütend-Smilie?


vertippt


----------



## Phoenix84 (9. Dezember 2022)

*Entspannung, Ruhe, dem Alltag entfliehen, in der Natur sein.*


----------



## bic zip (10. Dezember 2022)

weil ich ein Haufen Tackle zum ausprobieren kaufen kann


----------



## aristagon (10. Dezember 2022)

Aus spaß an der Freude, wenn man einen schönen fisch an der Angel hat aber noch nicht genau weiß, was es ist und ob man ihn raus bekommt


----------



## XGASTX (10. Dezember 2022)

Moin,
Stressabbau,Ruhe und Natur,mir ist egal ob ich was fange,das ganze ist pure Erholung für mich.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Ingenieux (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel so gerne, weil ich die Ruhe und Entspannung in der Natur genieße und weil es immer wieder aufregend ist, wenn die Pose langsam abtaucht und man nicht weiß, was da wohl gebissen hat.

Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## Bene MK1 (10. Dezember 2022)

Um die ruhe am wasser zu genießen


----------



## Vielmaterialwenigfisch (10. Dezember 2022)

Entspannung und draußen sein


----------



## Mooskugel (10. Dezember 2022)

Die Spannung vor dem Biss


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich das Jagdfieber so ausleben kann und gerne Fisch esse 

R. S.


----------



## STRULIK (10. Dezember 2022)

Natur, Ruhe, Entspannung.


----------



## Localhorst (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde es spannend und entspannend zugleich


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (10. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner ist:
Ron73 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN


----------



## Aalbändiger (10. Dezember 2022)

Zur Entspannung und als Ausgleich nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag.
Die Spannung,wenn plötzlich der Schwimmer unter geht und natürlich der Drill.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Ron73 !


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Ron73


----------



## Ron73 (10. Dezember 2022)

Oh das ist aber Toll, da freu ich mich ungemein drauf


----------



## Vanner (10. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## bic zip (10. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir Ron73


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Hartmut, man kann nur einmal gewinnen  . Wenn du die Hefte ausgelesen hast, sag Bescheid





Ron73 schrieb:


> Oh das ist aber Toll, da freu ich mich ungemein drauf


Jetzt hast du auch deine Hefte  Ron73


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


Gruß Frank


----------



## STRULIK (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------

